# Pots



## myingling (Jan 16, 2013)

Gettin that time year turkey seasons getting near ,, had few request for some turkey calls ,,,Blanks i got from justturnin a while back 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3125.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3127.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3120.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3123.jpg

This one here turned out realy nice i like the color ,,I showed this blank to few people when it was still rough looking and no one wanted it LOL Then posted up on few huntin sites after finished and everyone wanted it LOL

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3108.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3106.jpg


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice presentation, Beautiful calls, gona be sum bird on the table for sure.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are :specool:
Those are really nice. I like the resin filled ones. How dooes the resin pots sound compaired to the more tradition ones?


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice looking work. Rick


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 16, 2013)

Stellar! I'm interested in how they sound compared to traditional pot calls too.


----------



## myingling (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks 


They make for nice sounding call ,,The copper surface they tend to mellow the sound a bit so copper dont rattle ,, but with all woods or materials are different in sound and you adjust the in side deminsions to keep the sound i perfer in my calls ,,


----------



## BarbS (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful woods; I'm sure you'll have no trouble selling those!


----------

